
Tesla Cars Will Become a Lot More Expensive When Full Autonomy Is Reached - jv22222
https://electrek.co/2019/07/08/tesla-will-stop-selling-cars-full-self-driving-elon-musk/
======
magicnubs
In light of continued questions about demand problems for the Model 3, this
comes across as Musk trying to gin up demand from people thinking they "soon™"
won't be able to buy a Tesla.

